# Attached Pictures :(



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everyone just wanted to ask how do i see the attatched pictures you guys put up? everytime i click them and open the file my picture viewer says its does not support this type of file... yet when i hover over the attatchment is say Jpeg? My comp. has never had a probelm with Jpeg images. Do I need to downloadd a certain software? I really want to see the pictures of everyone's beautiful Tegus


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 13, 2011)

I think i know what your talking about. The attachments in past thread (things before 03-14-2011)? If so then beats me,but i have the same problem,i guess it has something to do with the switch we made. Not sure exactly why,but hopefully someone can explain.

But if you mean all the recent threads after 3-14-2011,since we made the switch,then i would guess its something wrong with your computer :huh:

Not sure,just thought i would give my input and hopefully someone can shine some light on this.


----------

